# Smoking Oysters...Looking for some great  recipies



## westcoast (Dec 8, 2013)

Any great recipes.....I smoked some last week turned out great...But cooking at 225 I think was too high dried the lips of the oysters..looking for some advice from the master smokers and some more brine recipes ....THX


----------



## seenred (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!  Here's a link to an oyster thread that I tried once...came out good:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe

and another I haven't tried yet, but keep meaning to:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview

Good luck...and don't forget to let us know how it turns out!

Red


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey WestCoast

 Welcome.  Don't forget to post pics

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard! you might try in this section of the forums, multitudes of information, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/104/non-fish-seafood

Tom


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep, what SeenRED said.


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2013)

Be sure a post pictures,    love oysters !!!!

Gary


----------



## mikeyp (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe


----------

